# Recording Program?



## Hydramon (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone know a good program I can record my piano playing onto my laptop with? I wan't to be able to post it on FA, and Movie Maker doesn't put the sound in the right format. Help please!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 16, 2008)

Audacity


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 16, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> Audacity


 Cheers! This is really good! Confusing, but good!


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 17, 2008)

If you think Audacity is confusing, you'll probably be pulling your hair out if you tried out Cubase SX or PRO TOOLS.


----------



## Aden (Dec 17, 2008)

Alex Cross said:


> If you think Audacity is confusing, you'll probably be pulling your hair out if you tried out Cubase SX or PRO TOOLS.



This.

If you ever find yourself on a Mac, OP, check out Logic. Great DAW for a great price.

\Also: Fuck you and your crippled lower versions, ProTools.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 17, 2008)

If audacity is too difficult you could try this. It seems to work without installing and its pretty basic.


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 17, 2008)

I love Logic on Mac. The problem is: I don't have a Mac


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 19, 2008)

Aden said:


> This.
> 
> If you ever find yourself on a Mac, OP, check out Logic. Great DAW for a great price.
> 
> \Also: Fuck you and your crippled lower versions, ProTools.



Isn't it like a thousand dollars? That's why I don't have it yet. I'm using Garage Band. I wish I had Logic though. I remember using it back in college.


----------



## Cearux (Dec 19, 2008)

I would say try Reason 4... but thats kind of expensive.


----------



## Aden (Dec 19, 2008)

Tiarhlu said:


> Isn't it like a thousand dollars? That's why I don't have it yet. I'm using Garage Band. I wish I had Logic though. I remember using it back in college.



Apple knocked the price of the _entire_ Logic Studio 8 down to $500 when it came out.


----------

